# Treesharks?



## deast1988 (May 14, 2017)

I have been having a tough time to get them to fly through my set up. My bow is 55lbs@28ins. Centaur longbow, my arrows are 29.5in long goldtip 55-75 with a 100gr brass insert. I use the arrow as draw indicator to help me know I'm drawing it back to where it should be.

Screw in Treesharks come down the arrow shaft an inch from insert. And I'm getting very erratic arrow flight. Ive tried 33-55 no brass insert with brass insert same arrow length. Same flight results,

Brings me to my question I took an abowyer titanium insert these things are tiny and a Glue in centaur battle axe even bigger then the Treeshark. I paired the two An screwed in for some test shots just checking arrow flight. So far the big battle axe is shooting true as can be with no erratic flight. 

My question is, could the screw in treesharks with the 1 in over the shaft overlay be doing something to the spine of the arrow. 

I'm  thinking order some glue on model tree sharks and do the inserts myself if this gets me the arrow flight I'm after. Currently with the screw in model tree sharks my arrows won't hit even close to the same spot you see major tail kicks swirls dips.

I tested the battle Axe yesterday out to 25yds to make sure the arrow isn't doing anything wierd an all appears well.


----------



## AllAmerican (May 14, 2017)

*Tree sharks*

I recommend sticking to what works!


----------



## Clipper (May 14, 2017)

Two questions:  1.  Are the tree sharks the same weight as the points you previously tuned the arrows with? 2.  Did you set the insert so that when fully screwed in, the tree shark is perpendicular to the string.  That way, when the arrow experiences paradox as it leaves the string the broadhead is not acting like a rudder.


----------



## Barebowyer (May 14, 2017)

David asked a good question about the head weight.  I shoot the Landsharks and Tigersharks with no erratic flight at all.  It does not make a difference on my setup(Centaur) as far as the rotation of the insert goes, although I do have a preference.  I would not think the overlay on the shaft would have an effect on your spine at all but I am not the expert on this.  maybe chris Spikes will chime in as I know he has been shooting the treesharks for a long time.  Let us know what you figure out.


----------



## robert carter (May 14, 2017)

I have never had a problem with tree sharks or any Simmons head with arrow flight. I have killed with the Centuar heads as well. If the arrow spins tru then it is a spine issue. The arrow sitting past the shaft will have no bearing as the weight is still at the end of the insert. I`m guessing your arrows are weak. A centuar shoots hard and you have 290 grains up front. If you draw a full 28" on a 29 " arrow thats a lot of energy. How big are the feathers on your arrows ?


----------



## deast1988 (May 15, 2017)

55-75 29.5in 5in shield feathers. Bows tuned to 300gr on the front could be a spine issue. Smaller cuts, vpa 2blade, steelforce 2 blade, grizzly 2 blade all shoot no hiccups add the shark An things get wild.


----------



## robert carter (May 15, 2017)

I see that now after I reread your post. You will think this is crazy but set your noc to 1/2 up and shoot both arrows. Shoot the 35/55 with just the 190 grain shark up front. RC


----------

